# Off-Topic Discussion > Entertainment > Forum RP Games > RP Games Archive >  >  RP Help

## Kannon

Um...this may seem like an awkward question but what is this board for?
Also, if you don't mind me asking but what's an RP? It's a type of game right?

----------


## slash112

This bit is never used. I wouldn't waste your time here.

RP = Role Play

----------


## Jesus of Suburbia

It's ok, I came here wondering the same thing. What kind of role play is it??

----------


## Xedan

I've not had the patience to read any threads very far. Do you just make up a scenario and make stories with others or something? that's all I've been able to gather. On my way to read up on some more of the threads, because if I'm right then I have a good scenario.

----------


## rose_red

I suppose while the thread is only a few days stale again I'll answer this question.  An RP is a [in this context and usually designated by RP and not RPG] text based game where the originator will set a plot, universe and rules, and the rest of the people will play along using characters that they have made.  When I'm explaining it to people, I usually compare it to a collaborative story.  There are varying classifications for the quality of posts made in them (see spoiler), and people are expected to more or less try to keep up the quality of the thread and match their word count to that of the player who has the highest.  

For sub-forum RPs (see this forum) there are usually multiple players to a single thread to avoid spamming the sub-forum up, and the play centers solely around th plot set forth in the original post.  Dedicated forum RPs (see example) usually only have two people to a thread, and the plot for the forum is usually ignored largely, relying on sub-plots that each individual poster makes inside their threads (these are governed by the universe, but can be everyday life instead of 'this is the plot the forum follows, play it').  There are also ones carried out over email (about the same as dedicated forum, but centered around one plot like in sub-forum) and chat (short posts, but quicker pace and sub-forum plot style).  

Also, RP culture seems a breeding ground for inactivity.  The biggest taboo in RP circles is to control another person's characters (this includes assuming the attack you initiate will hit your opponent) or to make your character too powerful for anyone else to defeat.  Breaking these rules will often result in a warning followed by a ban from the RP.


*Spoiler* for _Literacy, by dragcave.net_: 



Levels of Literacy:
Thanks to Teslyn and Silvermourn, I have come up with a system to rate RPs.

Illiterate: Everything is incoherent. Lack of proper spelling, horrible grammar, chat speak… Enough said. People who don’t try. If you are on a forum, reading a forum, you shouldn’t be illiterate. There is a lack of rules. The plot is lacking details. There is no thought actually placed in the Role-Play. These are Role-Plays that are mainly created because someone is bored, but doesn’t want to put effort. Everything is a basic Cookie Cutter of every other Role-Play. No illiterate Role-Plays will be accepted.

Semi-Literate: People are making an effort. There are sometimes one liners, however there shouldn’t be. Spelling and grammar are being worked on. It doesn’t mean that they are always a hundred percent okay, but hey, it is a work in progress. Details are being added. They have started to master the rules. Usually these Role-Plays go fast. Pages can be added in a day because they don’t require the higher quality and quantity of Literates+. People know their RP and they know how to portray it, mostly, to the participants.

Literate: The effort has been made, and it has been rewarded. Spelling is correct, grammar is known and applied. Quality is present, and there is depth in the description. You obviously have something in mind, and you are able to communicate it while still presenting your character correctly. Roles-plays have detail, depth, and realism. The Creator has an idea in mind, shows it, and brings it to life, while attempting to make sure that it isn’t like every other Role-Play out there.

Advanced: They know spelling, structure, rules, everything. If the correct writing structure isn’t used, it is because they are personalizing their style. They have ideas, and show them clearly while being able to create an image with their words. When you read a fully developed advance post, or Role-Play, one should be able to almost live it and see it. There is a constant flow of ideas, and the plot isn’t linear, it evolves constantly. Usually advanced Role-Plays do not depend so much on the creator, but on the participation of all its members.




I believe that about covers it.  If anyone has any other questions, feel free to ask.

----------

